# differents between the 154KW & 165KW



## madipha (Feb 23, 2006)

Is there any other thing which is different between the two models of the Audi S3 besides the 11kw extra on the latter?. I mean if one had to place them next to each other can one be able to identify which is which without test driving them?.


----------



## TeemuM (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: differents between the 154KW & 165KW (madipha)*

Headlights and rear lights are different and there are little differences in interior. 
These are facelift rearlights 








and these are pre-facelift...








These are facelift headlights...








and this car has two-pieced pre-facelift lights.









Hope these helps...


----------



## madipha (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks you very much, this helped indeed


----------

